# Cohoho



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

Not too many cohos, and zero chinook so far. This little girl hit a spinner today though.
Hope everyones getting some time on the water!


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice little steelhead. Ya we still get a few coho and chinook around here that wander down from Lake Huron. Even seen the occasional Pink Salmon. 

Lots of guys mistake young steelhead for Cohos. Easy way to tell the difference. There are no spots below the lateral line or on the lower section of the tail on a Coho.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

My friends and I usually get at least 1 every fall they don't fight that great once in the river. The chinooks also known as king salmon will have a black mouth and they are greenish bronze and not bright silver. I have never caught a coho in an Erie trib. Last year I caught my first brown trout and that was pretty awesome.


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

I caught it in Indiana..St. Joseph river. We get lots of salmon here.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That's a nice one


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I caught a big Chinook in the Grand probably 10 years ago, also several browns over the years.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

My biggest chinook I have caught was in the V it was only 31" nothing spectacular. It hit hard jumped once and pretty much gave up


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

That one took 180 yrd of line in about seconds.
Theyre no good to eat...but the eggs are nice for fishing and they are fun to catch.


----------



## grant778 (Nov 22, 2014)

Flowie said:


> That one took 180 yrd of line in about seconds.
> Theyre no good to eat...but the eggs are nice for fishing and they are fun to catch.


They are tasty, but not when they are so far upstream, especially on a river like the St. Joseph with all those dams. They have to go through all those fish ladders and by the time they get to the Indiana part of the river they are probably very exhausted, and the flavor isn't good with all that lactic acid build up.


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

I understand that. Ive caught them in Lake michigan and they are delicious straight from the lake.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Osmerus said:


> Nice little steelhead. Ya we still get a few coho and chinook around here that wander down from Lake Huron. Even seen the occasional Pink Salmon.
> 
> Lots of guys mistake young steelhead for Cohos. Easy way to tell the difference. There are no spots below the lateral line or on the lower section of the tail on a Coho.


Yeah, and the mouths inside of coho are white!(No, wait, black!) ARGGGG, been so long, I can't remember for sure!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The inside of the mouth is black on a chinook not sure about coho I have never caught one.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Osmerus said:


> Nice little steelhead. Ya we still get a few coho and chinook around here that wander down from Lake Huron. Even seen the occasional Pink Salmon.
> 
> Lots of guys mistake young steelhead for Cohos. Easy way to tell the difference. There are no spots below the lateral line or on the lower section of the tail on a Coho.


That's actually most likely a coho. It's not set in stone that they don't have spots on the bottom of the tail.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Lundfish said:


> That's actually most likely a coho. It's not set in stone that they don't have spots on the bottom of the tail.


Definitely not a coho. 100% steelhead. This is a coho from a few weeks ago. Look at the mouth structure.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Looking closer at the original pic it looks more like a rainbow based on the spots around the head. I was just clarifying that because it has spots on the bottom half of the tail doesn't rule out it's not a coho. It's hard to tell with the original pic if the tail is forked as well.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

I agree, but gen when i catch them in ontario or superior in the lake they do lack lower fin spots. But as they color up when they enter the rivers lower spots can appear. Along with a forked tail the gums are white the tounge is black and they are not as spotted as a steelie is. A chinooks gums and tounge are all black. A steelies mouth is all white and not as pointed.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

It's all about the anal fin!! Easiest way to tell. Lol


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

Heres the thing...they only stock skamania, cohos and kings in the river. If that was a steelhead it would be skinny w a bullet head.

I catch a lot of steelhead in the river..If it is a steelhead it would be a ganaraska or manistee fish that came in the wrong river and jumped 4 dams.

The fish in the pic was a make with developed gonads too btw,
A summer/fall run steelhead here would either be eggless or spermless...or show just initial signs of sexual development.


----------



## oh'-gahn (Aug 28, 2015)

That's a steelhead not a coho I've caught plenty of coho back when ohio stocked them and plenty in ny. That's a small steelie. And what river are you fishing with four dams on it?


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

The st joseph river in indiana.ive been fishing for salmonids in it for a long time. I still say coho. Sorry.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

100% Steelhead. Just by the looks of it and read that chart for steel. Uniform rows of spots on tail. Coho uniform row of spots on upper part of tail fin. You fish has spots on lower and upper part of tail fin. Nice little steely

I've caught many steel, Kings, cohos, and Browns when living on Lake Michigan and I'd say steelhead simply by the spots on the tail, mouth structure


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

Whats this?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ugly! I'm not here to get into a pissing match with you. Simply stated my opinion which is the same as everyone else's that has posted besides yours. 

Swallow your pride and accept the fact that it is most likely a steelhead and you most likely are wrong


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Flowie said:


> Whats this?
> 
> View attachment 196657


That's a nice creek chub!! Lol


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I was thinking a steelhead lol since the steelhead is a coho


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

This took and "ugly" turn


----------

